# alpa 8b



## nogelt123 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello all,
I have an alpa 8b camera,black body,schact alpagone lens,in fair condition.The paint is chipped but it seems
that it is still very functional.I understand that this camera is very rare,of the 245 built only 88 were black.
I would post a picture but it seems that I may not add 
attachments.
any one want to venture a guess ???


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2008)

nogelt123 said:


> Hello all,
> I have an alpa 8b camera,black body,schact alpagone lens,in fair condition.The paint is chipped but it seems
> that it is still very functional.I understand that this camera is very rare,of the 245 built only 88 were black.
> I would post a picture but it seems that I may not add
> ...



You can do either of the following:

-post a picture of it on photobucket.com or flickr.com and then use its address between tags.

-you can e-mail it to me and I'll post it.


Another possibility is by subscribing. 

Alpas are very collectible and I will give you an answer after I see the pictures. Hang on to it and I'll even give you some pricing on it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2008)

Also, what is its serial number?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2008)

OK, I got the pics from *nogelt123* and I'm posting them for everyone to see. Click the thumbnails below.

This is a rare camera!


----------



## nogelt123 (Oct 20, 2008)

high Mitica 100,
 the serial # is 41236
did you get my email with the pics???

                                    thanks nogelt123


----------



## nogelt123 (Oct 20, 2008)

stupid me,
  I missed your last post,thank you very much for listing the pics. any venture as to how much it is worth??
This camera took me through high school photography,
and took excellent pictures with a little help from me.
My uncle gave it to me almost 40 years ago because he didn't like the fact that that it didn't have a light meter!

                                 thanks again,nogelt123


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2008)

nogelt123 said:


> stupid me,
> I missed your last post,thank you very much for listing the pics. any venture as to how much it is worth??
> This camera took me through high school photography,
> and took excellent pictures with a little help from me.
> ...



I think we might have posted at the same time, seconds apart. No way for you to tell, so no apologies needed, mate!

Yeah, it's a great "little camera" that most of us wish to have in our collection! Why don't *I* get an uncle like that??? 

I'll do some research on the pricing and get back to you. Most likely an e-mail.


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2008)

Alpha's are strange enigmatic cameras and have a cult following. The current Alpha cameras are made by a new company, the original Alpha company ceased trading. 

They were built in a former British TB clinic in Switzerland, Elinchrom the flash manufacturer were also at the same location. Back in the 70's I worked with a consultant who advised both companies in Switzerland and was himself a descendant of the French Lumiere family.

I have two Alpha Si 3000, unfortunately mine are marked Chinon 

Ian


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's the details which the OP has obviously found 

Ian


----------



## Alx (Jan 25, 2013)

IanG said:


> Here's the details which the OP has obviously found
> 
> Ian



Factory records from Ballaigues, Switzerland show it assigned that serial number in 1960


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you are about 4 years late on the reply.


----------

